# Bass sitting on their beds



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

I went to one of the little ponds I fish at today and actually seen some bass beds. There were a couple of beds with some BIG bass sitting on them. I threw some lizards at them in june bug and watermelon seed colors. I got them to come after it but for some reason they wouldn't take it. We then tried throwing frogs and some crankbaits at them. Bascially trying anything to get the big bass to bite. The bass wouldn't bite for anything. We got them to chase a couple times but thats it. Anyone got any suggestions on what else I should use? Or what kind of technique you use to get them to bite.


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Dude, no matter what time of year or what the conditions are, you can never go wrong with a Zara Spook. If they chase any other bait, they will inhale that thing. Give it a try!:usaflag


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

any suggestion on size and color? There is a lot of grass in the private pond I am fishing at would it be a hassle to use one of these?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You want something to irritate the hell out of them or threaten there bed..Pick some lizards off the wall at the house..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

A bass on a bed will resist that..


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

> *djmorrison (3/8/2009)*This is an old trick that PeePaw taught me when I was a kid. Take white bread and break it up in about 1 inch pieces. Soak the bread in chicken broth. Ball it up and freeze it. There isn't a freshwater fish that will turn it down!




HAHA what? Bass will eat that?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe in a private pond..They wont eat that on the beds


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

if you drag that pumpkin seed lizard right in the middle of the bed and just twitch it a little she will usually grab and run it out of the bed and drop it so as soon as you see or feel her with it in her mouth light her up


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Try using a Gizzit Tube. Rig it with a weighted hookwith the hook protruding. Toss it past the bed and dragit onto the bed--twitch it a few times and set the hook as soon as you see it inhaled. Try different colors to make them hit it... Watch the pectoral fins, if they rotate quickly, the Bass is upset and should try to get it out of the bed.

NJD:usaflag


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks I am going to try those things out. Also for the gizit tube what size hook should I use with it?


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

For the 2-1/2" use a 3/0 hook and for the 3-1/2" use a 4/0 hook. Remeber to use the weighted hooks and let the hook protrude. Every Bass I have caught on a bed has came from this lure, only exception was with a live Nigh Crawler...

NJD:usaflag


----------

